# Ditto's Docks



## Diz (Sep 13, 2008)

My website is Ditto's Docks. It has a Chat Box were you can talk to other people on the site. It also has a Style switcher so you can choose between the darker Normal Ditto style or the lighter Shiny Ditto style. Ditto's Docks has some GIMP and MS paint Tutorials, several games that you can play and win awards, I also have put my sprites and my Fan Fiction up there. You can also Join the forums hosted my InvisionFree. Currently I am working on a layout for them. Please come visit and possibly join the Forums. Thank you.       ​


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 14, 2008)

Why would a Ditto need docks? xD

 Anyway, this is a pretty nice site. The layout won't kill your eyes and never want them to see anything else ever again, but why did you ask your sister to write some content for you? O_o


----------



## Diz (Sep 14, 2008)

Well,  I named it that for the sake of alliteration, (That's the real reason, I have a better one, but I forgot it.)  and I actually made the part about my sister up. The stuff in it is true, but she didn't write it.


----------



## Faltzer (Sep 14, 2008)

My only complaint right now is that you should remove any possible table elements, and then strive to make your layout look better. Right now it looks pretty messy.


----------



## Diz (Sep 16, 2008)

The only tables I'm using are the ones in my updates and the shiny list ones.

What about my layout should I make better?


----------



## Faltzer (Sep 17, 2008)

A table to display updates is really just a bad idea, but I can say it's fine to use tables for data like that.

What I think needs improving in your layout is the way the content and menu's are separated. Usually, a border or some sort of different colored background would suffice to separate the two in order to make the layout look neater. The banners also should naturally blend with the layout, somehow.


----------



## Diz (Sep 17, 2008)

hmmmmm. Freewebs dosen't allow stuff for Cutenews and the like, so I make do with what I can.

How would I make a menu border? Butterfree's free layout didn't say anything about one. (if it's in the CSS if it's not, would you be able to help me?)


----------



## Terry. T. (Sep 19, 2008)

It's a cool site. 7.5/10.


----------



## Faltzer (Sep 20, 2008)

_Ditto_ said:


> hmmmmm. Freewebs dosen't allow stuff for Cutenews and the like, so I make do with what I can.
> 
> How would I make a menu border? Butterfree's free layout didn't say anything about one. (if it's in the CSS if it's not, would you be able to help me?)


You don't need Cutenews or any news system to be able to post your updates. You can just do it manually.. My suggestion though wasn't recommending a script for news; it was recommending a better way to lay it out over tables. Preferrably DIVs for these sort of things..

To give your menus a border, you can add this to your #rightmenu and #leftmenu:


```
border: 1px solid #000;
```
Replace the #000 with the color of your choice. There are many styles of borders, and you should probably look into these in-case you want to use something other than a solid border. I personally like dotted and dashed for other purposes, though the final decision is up to you.


----------



## Diz (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok, I gotcha on the border, but the DIV's for the updates? I'm lost here.


----------



## Diz (Nov 8, 2008)

Bumpage!

I added the border like you said, but 1. it dosen't show up on the Normal Ditto Style, and 2. when I see it on shiny style, the Chat Box is not contained by the border. 

Edit: I made the side bar a bit bigger, to compensate for the size of the Chat Box.
I also got a new style, Halloween style, and the border there is a green color (the same as the links)

What do you think? and Faltzer, if you could give me some help with the DIV based updates, I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## Will_Absol (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay I don't really think that the Layout should be called a layout.
Get one from Eonlight Valley or something, It would look much better.


> It has a Chat Box were you can talk to other people on the site


Ohmygod! A chat box that you can chat in! Never heard of one before. >.<
Also, On the splash, You spelt Halloween Holloween. Pun intended?


----------



## Diz (Nov 9, 2008)

Oops..forgot to change that one...

what do you mean 'Okay I don't really think that the Layout should be called a layout.'?


----------



## Ayame (Nov 9, 2008)

Fine site but your political entry in your blog is the most idiotic thing I've read all day.
I understand you liking McCain but you obviously know very little of the election and have listened to some lies.
It would be like me writing a blog about politics: I wouldn't know what I was doing.
Anyhow, good luck with that political close-mindedness and inhalation of every terrible lie about Barack Obama.
AND DARN IT, JUST BECAUSE BARACK OBAMA'S NAME VAGUELY RESEMBLES A TERRORIST'S NAME OR IS A NAME FROM A DIFFERENT CULTURE DOES NOT MAKE HIM A BAD PERSON OR LEADER.
I could name my child Hitler and he might make an amazing president so stop acting like that's an ingenius point because it's not.  Your xenophobia is best kept to yourself-  just stop trying to make him out to be evil BECAUSE OF HIS STUPID NAME.


----------



## Diz (Nov 9, 2008)

That and the fact that he started his political career in the home of a domestic terrorist...But lets not talk about that, this thread is about my website. Thanks for the comments. Most of the stuff that I learn about politics is from the news thing we watch at school, Channel One. They are notorious for getting every thing wrong.


----------



## Flora (Nov 10, 2008)

_Ditto_ said:


> That and the fact that he started his political career in the home of a domestic terrorist...But lets not talk about that, this thread is about my website. Thanks for the comments. Most of the stuff that I learn about politics is from the news thing we watch at school, *Channel One.* They are notorious for getting every thing wrong.


OH GOD NOT THAT.

Anyway...

The site's very nice, in my opinion. ^^


----------



## Diz (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Flora! Yeah, Jessica Kumari is so stupid. Sure, people died in the California wildfires (last year) but I don't care, My hair is perfect[*ly ugly] *and I am on a show that millions of children across the country are forced to watch.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 10, 2008)

> They are notorious for getting every thing wrong.


So, uh... watch something else in your own time? I'm sure you're perfectly capable of doing so.


I think you should play around with the layout a little more, because everything seems very disjointed - maybe get some coloured backgrounds for the menus or something.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 10, 2008)

_Ditto_ said:


> That and the fact that he started his political career in the home of a domestic terrorist...


You have succeeded in making a bunch of banal points based off the candidate's _name._

Now, would you like to discuss the merits of Obama's tax plan versus McCain's?

ETA: Wait, so, Obama isn't an African-American... because he's a Muslim? You realise race and religion aren't the same thing, right?


----------



## Seritinajii (Nov 10, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> ETA: Wait, so, Obama isn't an African-American... because he's a Muslim? You realise race and religion aren't the same thing, right?


I believe he's talking about how his mother was Caucasian.

...but does his name or race matter?


----------



## Will_Absol (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I mean at least change the layout a bit.
A blank black and white layout would be better.
No offence..


----------



## Diz (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you noticed the style switcher conveniently placed, not only on the splash page, but also at the top of the right menu?

Besides guys, the election is over isn't it?


----------



## Retsu (Nov 11, 2008)

The election is over, but the amount of complete ignorance in that post still stands.


----------



## Diz (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, like a 13 year old kid just _loves _to sit around with his family watching the five o'clock news, when he already is supposed to get correct information in his school day.

Besides, this isn't about my political beliefs, its about my website.


----------



## Retsu (Nov 11, 2008)

If you are uninformed and recognize that you are, why would you even make that post in the first place?


----------



## Diz (Nov 13, 2008)

Because maybe I didn't know that I was uninformed until you people so _very kindly _pointed that out.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey, _Ditto_! It's me, Crunch! :o

Just wanted to say that, like always, your site is awesome. *shot*


----------



## Diz (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey! Thanks Crunch!


----------



## Diz (Nov 29, 2008)

Bumpity-bump!

Announcing a new style! Merry Christmas! Style!

And as you could see from the really long update, I went through and fixed up some of the tutorials, and corrected some spelling mistakes. I also just finished backing up all of my files, not that you care at all but...


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Nov 30, 2008)

*brags* My Merry Christmas style is better than yours!

Just kidding. Sorry, I just had to do that. I'm weird after I just come out of the shower. o_O


----------



## Ayame (Nov 30, 2008)

The splash is too large and takes AGES to load even on high-speed computers.
I also hate to break it to you, but I think the Christmas layout died unless you were going for a minimalist thing.  The codes aren't working.  Oh, wait.  The style switcher was just oddly placed. :/
The Christmas style is pretty good, I guess.  Nice Christmassy colors. I just think the whole initial non-existent style is a bit off-putting; lots of people will run instead of fumble around.


----------



## Diz (Nov 30, 2008)

Did you read the last update that I posted?


> We are having a problem with Merry Christmas! Style, if you currently have it as your active style, please select a new one. I have made a terrible mistake with the colors, it is a horrible mess, quickly chose a different style.
> Ditto's Docks is not and will not be held responsible or liable for any ailments caused by the viewing of this website. You have been warned.


Also, when I went to my site to get that, the splash was fine. It loaded along with the rest of the page and looked just how I wanted it to.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 30, 2008)

_Ditto_ said:


> Did you read the last update that I posted?
> 
> 
> Also, when I went to my site to get that, the splash was fine. It loaded along with the rest of the page and looked just how I wanted it to.


LOL. My mistake.  I mixed up with what thread this was and was commenting on Igloo and Dumbbells. Sorry.
More evidence of my ditziness!


----------



## Diz (Nov 30, 2008)

It's okay.
Merry Christmas! Style seems to want to use Normal Ditto Style's text and link color, so I now have a red background, with pink text and a green background-ed banner. It looks horrible.


----------



## Ayame (Dec 1, 2008)

_Ditto_ said:


> It's okay.
> Merry Christmas! Style seems to want to use Normal Ditto Style's text and link color, so I now have a red background, with pink text and a green background-ed banner. It looks horrible.


THE COLORS.
THE COLORS, MY GOOD SENTIENT BLOB!
THEY BURN...  *sizzles to nothing*
It's... blinding.  The primary color/too-bright combo is a combination from hell...
I know you were going for Christmas-themed colors, but you had no right to inflict that much pain upon our retinas.
Different shades, different shades are needed!   Go unto the land and choose some decent ones! 
Your visitors will be be very grateful.  Just tone down them to be less bright and overbearing, okay?  

I don't mean pastels, but the page seriously looks as if the spirit of Christmas vomited on it!


----------



## kid nino (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I'll be honest your site is really good. However, it could be better. Then again all sites can be better. I'd say that you've some decent content but your "Never ending words" thing is sorta short. Also, none of the skins seem to load for me but seeing the other posts it appears it's just me. Anyways, I'll be checking on your site often hopefully you get some more content. (Oh yeah it wouldn't hurt to shrink your splash a little.)


----------



## Diz (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok. Thanks for your contributions.

Um, Ayame, did you not read the notice that I left?


> We are having a problem with Merry Christmas! Style, if you currently have it as your active style, please select a new one. I have made a terrible mistake with the colors, it is a horrible mess, quickly chose a different style.
> Ditto's Docks is not and will not be held responsible or liable for any ailments caused by the viewing of this website. You have been warned.


But now it's fixed. Or are you talking about the new colors that I have?

Edit: That aren't there anymore because I have finally finished the style. (Thanks for that link BTW) Announcing Merry Christmas! Style v. 4! (which I hope is the last because I really don't want to go back through and remake the banner...again)

Also, I have Chapter Two of "The Nameless Fan Fic" (as it is currently called) Finished! Chapter Three will probably be up by tomorrow.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 2, 2008)

I've found a problem with the style switcher. The chatbox doesn't change with it.


----------



## Diz (Dec 2, 2008)

Well yeah, there is no option on the site I got the chatbox from to make it compatible with a styleswitcher. Hence the colors, they are not meant to look like one specific style.


----------



## Diz (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump

Well, I just thought since the sites hits are a little low, I thought I'd bump the thread. Of course, that isn't the only reason for my post, I also have a completely new layout. All of the content is the same, but I changed the layout. It is a table based *gasp* from Eonlight Valley, I used the Photoshop layouts tutorial.

And just to let you all on to a little secret, I already have the Shiny Ditto style up. I just haven't announced it to the world yet. Or made it an option for viewing. I'm going to wait until I am finished putting the Favicon up and then say two things in the update.


----------



## Mirry (Jan 4, 2009)

The style sheets don't appear to be showing up in Google Chrome (the browser I'm using), thus the layout looks really bad, perhaps you can try to fix it? Though I'm not really sure how you'd go about doing that myself.


----------



## Diz (Jan 4, 2009)

I just downloaded Google Chrome and went to my site, it seems to be looking fine, all the images loaded, it looks just like it should.


----------



## Mirry (Jan 5, 2009)

You know I just opened the site again in Chrome and this time it looks fine. How strange. XD


----------



## Diz (Mar 8, 2009)

SUPER HUGH MEGA BUMP OF DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ha! I'm putting the code for a new style up on the site as we speak...or rather, I post!!!

I'm going to lie and say that this one was specially made for all of you who didn't complain that some of my broken images for the topsites messed up the right menu. Cause none of you did. But as I look at the style in all the browsers to check it's compatibility, I notice that in IE the right menus are all messed up except in Electric style. It features the colors of Elekid, and there is an Elekid in the banner. 

Yay

Also, since the last update post I made, the forums have gotten a new skin, I created some theories, about super powers, (Superman and Cyclopes are the only one's at the moment) and we also have a contest. There is a Pokemon of the month section, this month is Ditto =))), and I have a couple of small ads. 'Tis all.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, _Ditto_. Nice bump. *goes to see new style*


----------



## Diz (Apr 8, 2009)

Not quite as epic a bump, but still.....

Yeah, DD has a new style, just in time for spring!!! It's spring themed, of course. I am also toying with the idea of a "becoming dark fire" style, to go with the banner in my sig...

The new PoTM is Bayleef, so go and read about them, and vote in the next PoTM.

I also have a new Contest pic. Hopefully that is open to more funny captions that the two before it...

And, I am revising several pages, including the not-so-endless endless marquee. Hm.

 There are two more theories in the works, about the Twilight Werewolves, and the other about Lightsabers. On a related topic, the word Cyclopes in my last post should be rephrased as "The Character Cyclops from X Men."

I have majorly been slacking off about this, but 'The Shiny Pokemon Compendium' is in the oven, it is a three columned table. The first has the name of a Pokemon, the second a Male DP front sprite of the Pokemon normaly, and the third column has the Male DP front sprite of the shiny version of the pokemon...I've been working on that for a while...It's really boring work, copying all of the image links from Photobucket...*sigh*

Feel free to comment about anything.

JOIN THE FORUMS Enjoy!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Apr 8, 2009)

_Ditto_ said:


> I have majorly been slacking off about this, but 'The Shiny Pokemon Compendium' is in the oven, it is a three columned table. The first has the name of a Pokemon, the second a Male DP front sprite of the Pokemon normaly, and the third column has the Male DP front sprite of the shiny version of the pokemon...I've been working on that for a while...It's really boring work, copying all of the image links from Photobucket...*sigh*


I would imagine it is boring, yes. And entirely unnecessary, seeing as you can go to just about any Pokémon sprite source ever and see pictures of the sprites; most Pokédexes already have the two sprites side by side anyway. Hate to say it after you've already started putting work into this, but unless there's something special you're planning to do with it... what's the point? What is this page going to give people that they can't already find in a bunch of other places, often with additional information besides?


----------



## Diz (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, this is all of the pokemon from a particular region right on top of the other, so no more clicking individual links to see each one.


----------



## Departure Song (Apr 9, 2009)

_Ditto_ said:


> Well, this is all of the pokemon from a particular region right on top of the other, so no more clicking individual links to see each one.


http://veekun.com/files/sprites/montage-dp-shiny.png


----------



## Diz (Apr 14, 2009)

Yet you still aren't able to compare them to the normal coloration of said species at a glance.

I have redone the forums, so they are a bit smaller, and faster loading for people with slower internet connections. We also have new moderators. Hopefully, somehow this will increase activity.


----------



## Diz (Apr 28, 2009)

Uber-Bump!

*A Breath of Fresh Air*
(No prince included)
 Sorry, the name of this news post reminded me of that old TV show, Fresh Prince of Bel Air. Yeah.
So, just to fill you all in on what has happened of the past few days, Dittos Docks has moved! I switched hosts, from Freewebs to Ifastnet. Ifastnet has MySQL! And they support PHP file types, so now we have some forums from PHPBB3 (SOOOO much better than InvisionFree) and Cutenews. Sometime later, I'm going to get a new blog. I have yet to put up the link to the Forums, so here is the link for all of you people who _will_ join the forums. They are the same as the old InvisionFree forums, you just have to re-register and post. http://ditto.ifastnet.com/phpBB3
 Enjoy.
Also, Dittos Docks may enter an alliance with our Affiliate, Psypokes, and some other sites in making a huge multi-site hunt game. I just need to hear back from Will. 
 Also, I believe that I'm going to re-do the style switcher, since those work with PHP too. 
 Affiliates, keep me up, I'm still here, just change the link from http://www.freewebs.com/ditto11 to http://ditto.ifastnet.com! 
This news post will be on the old splash page of the old Freewebs hosted DD, and also the first news post on our new Cutenews system!


----------

